# Background



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have an established 55 gallon Tanganyika cichlid tank but no background. I have tried numerous times in the past to try to install background cutouts but I can't stand them. To hard to get them cut just right.

I would like to paint the back of my tank and was looking for some advice. I was thinking either a dark blue or black.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Plasti-Dip. Dries to a rubbery consistency and can be peeled off (with a little force) leaving no trace that it was ever there.

Or just use a blue on one side/black on the other background from your LFS. Cut it to size and stick it on with liberal amounts of olive oil.


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

Black. Dont use blue


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

Alright, so I'm planning on applying Plasti-dip (black) this weekend. However, I should have noted that I already have my aquarium set up and it is well established and fully stocked. Does anyone know how long it takes for this stuff to dry? I plan on temporarily removing most of the water, moving the aquarium away from the wall, removing intake, heater, return, etc., paint, let it dry, and then put everything back in place. I can easily move the intake, return, and heater to the sides of the tank while I do everything.

Anybody have experience applying Plasti-dip to an already established aquarium?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

In this case, I'd use latex and a roller. Plasti-dip is pretty smelly stuff and I wouldn't want to use it indoors. I'd also be concerned with overspray getting on flooring/walls.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just watched the video and he said roughly 4 hours to cure, I believe.


----------



## crazycolt42 (Nov 10, 2013)

If your set on painting it that is fine, but I like the suggestion of just going with the two sided background paper - it is cheap, easy to install, not permanent, poses no risk to your already-stocked aquarium when applying, and you can try blue or black (that is a matter of personal preference).


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

crazycolt42 said:


> If your set on painting it that is fine, but I like the suggestion of just going with the two sided background paper - it is cheap, easy to install, not permanent, poses no risk to your already-stocked aquarium when applying, and you can try blue or black (that is a matter of personal preference).


Now that I hear the tank is already running, I agree this is the most prudent course of action. It's not hard to do. Tape the too-large uncut background to the back of the tank, very firmly, then use a razor blade (NOT an exacto knife) to first cut the left and right side by simply poking through the background with the blade and then cutting allong the edge of the glass. Just use the glass as a guide, hold the knife right up against it, and slide down. Do the same for the other side. Then tape the cut sides very firmly to the sides of the aquarium. Now cut the top and bottom using the aquarium's trim (or if trimless, the top of the glass and the bottom where the glass meets the stand). Now take the back ground off, put it on the floor, liberally apply extra virgin olive oil to it with a paper towl or lint free cloth, and reapply to the back of the tank. Use a credit card to remove bubbles the same way you do when you apply a screen protector to a smartphone.


----------



## crazycolt42 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what painting the background does for looks vs. using paper background either? I do not think it makes it look any better when looking into the tank does it? I used the same method that pablo111 described and it works well. It was not nearly as hard to get out air bubbles like when you are trying to put on a screen protector either. I gave up on my daughters ipod. LOL


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just used plastidip last weekend and love it! I agree that you need to use it in a well ventilated area if you go that route. You would have to remove the fish etc. I guess you have to decide how much pain vs gain.... It was definitely worth it for me to go threw it all. I think a black background gives the tank so much more depth and character. It also hides everything so well.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've painted the back of a few tanks in the same room as my tanks with no issues though I always use a roller. I use melamine finish enamel in black meself, para brand.


----------



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

i bought car tint in limo black and tinted the back of tank
just like a car it will last for years and you can take it off if you decide too


----------



## crazycolt42 (Nov 10, 2013)

Great idea! I have never heard of doing that. That makes sense though. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

I just painted the back of an established tank. I went to the lhs bought the cheapest latex paint in flat the cheapest foam roller and painted it. I got a lil on the back of the stand but o wells it peeled right off after it dryed and it wasn't bad I could stand on both sides of the tank so I could reach behind it with ease. Took like 1hr and I didn't shut off anything Sept I took the hob filter off it and tapped the air hoses to the wall... Latex paint hardly smells and when u use a roller u just take ur time and it's cake!

Little tip I always mask with tape on the paint where any equipment might rest so it doesn't scratch threw the paint... For example where ny hob has the adjustment foot against the tank I put a piece of tape there


----------



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

crazycolt42 said:


> Great idea! I have never heard of doing that. That makes sense though. Please let us know how it turns out.


its already done
turned out great
nice and black !


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input!

This weekend, I ventured to Home Depot and what do you know, the employee that was working in the paint department had 5 aquariums in his basement. He said he had a few 55 gallon and two 75 gallon, all stocked with cichlids! Haha, I couldn't believe it! He pointed me out to a water based glossy black latex paint and a small roller, in which I obliged.

When I got home, I emptied about half of my 55 gallon tank into 10 gallon buckets, pulled the tank away from the wall, removed the intake, outflow, heater, etc. I had attached the back, and left all my fish in the tank. I placed about 4 coats onto the back of the tank, letting each dry 30-45 minutes between coats. I finished by using a Q-tip to finish painting any edges I may have missed. When I was done I painting, I set everything back up (filter and heater), pushed the tank back against the wall, and filled the tank back up with water.

From the back, I could tell there were a few air bubbles in the paint, but when I filled the tank back up with water, turned the lights on, I couldn't even tell! The only thing you can see are slight air bubbles if you look from the side of the tank. All-in-all, it turned out great! It turned out so well that I actually went ahead and painted my 10 gallon as well.

Below are some pics, sorry about the quality, taken with my phone and kinda in a hurry.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

What are ur stock lists I like the 55's skape and the 10 has that simplicity with a lot to look at. Are the lights in the 55 that bright or is that just the camera playing tricks?


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

I actually just replaced the bulbs in my 55 gallon fixture. It's a Coralife T5 HO fixture with a 10k or 12k daylight bulb and a pink color max bulb. Sorry I don't know the exact names of the bulbs off the top of my head. The camera also makes it look funny.

Now I'll admit, my tank is a little overstocked as a result of breeding:

2 Altolamprologus calvus (Black) - one male and one female
10 Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) - 2 breeding pairs, 2 other adults, 4 juvies
5 Neolamprologus marunguensis (Kapampa) - but as the pictures show (front left), about 50-60 fry
2 Neolamprologus leleupi (Yellow)
1 Golden Algae Eater

I've been looking into selling some of my fish.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just went to my LFS and picked up 6' of two-sided background and velcroed it to the back of my tank along the black plastic trim. It works fine while I'm thinking up 3D background possibilities, like using fossilized marble.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been wanting to do a tang community in my 55 but was afraid of breeding aggression how long has ur tank been set up with this mix?


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quite some time, I'd say 3-4 years. I've never had any fish die (other than fry being eaten). There's definitely some aggression in my tank but having a lot of rock structures definitely helps. For about the first 2.5 years, I wasn't able to tend to the tank like I would liked to have as I was in college and my tank remained at home under my brothers supervision. Last summer I brought it with me when I moved to Chicago and now it is in my room and I give it the attention it deserves.


----------



## kbro (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice I think I'll have to try some of these fish out in one of my 55s my aquascape is about 100lbs of lace rock with a mix of sand and agranite for substrate. I like that tangs grow slower then mbuna and peacocks, and don't out grow stuff so fast.


----------



## merina31 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think blue color would look nice.I have used blue and it look great.


----------

